# under Cabinet lights



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

WAC or Kitchler under cab led lights. Modeled after the old fluorescent "little inch" fixtures , only they are led's. Dimmable and selectable led kelvins. Also dimmable using standard Diva's and the like. 120 hardwired.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

We are going to have the kitchen remodeled and naturally I will do the electric.
I am not sure what I want. For sure more receptacles for counter and island. But I like the under cabinet lighting. Right now I have fluorescent strips under there. I have been lucky with them and only had to change out lamps in the past.
I have zero idea about LED strips and ropes I guess they are called. Never roughed for them is what I mean. I guess you guys are using low voltage? 
So I plan to watch this thread and hope for some direction.

Oh...I also plan to upgrade the overhead lighting as well.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I've been using LED Tape for the past few years. I stock it & supply it for new homes. I haven't had any problems with Super Bright LEDs.,
Run 14/2 from the switch to the driver. 18/2 solid bell wire from the driver to each cabinet.
Locate the 18/2 at the corner of the cabinet, 56" above the floor, about 2" in from the corner. Wall cabinets are always 54" to the bottom.
The cabinet installer drills a mall hole and brings the 18/2 through the cabinet in the corner. By installing it at 56" in the rough, there is no patching required.
I install the tape on the front of the cabinet pointing back towards the wall. I use white 3M Zip Tie Mounts & small wire ties to hold the 18/2 in place.
The LED tape has 3M peel & stick tape already on it. A connector is used for the 18/2 to tape. Link below.
It is dimmable, I use Lutron Diva compatible with LED.
I install it under cabinets, inside glass wall cabinets left & right on the styles and under the island seating area.
I have the island on the same switch as the under cabinet and a separate switch for the glass door cabinets.
Everyone loves it.
The tape is 3.6 watts per foot, 24 volts. Each length of 18/2 can handle up to 15ft of tape. Drivers are available in different wattages. I stock 120 watt drivers.
I hide the driver in the basement, sometimes inside a cabinet.

HERE is the tape, this is a 98 ft. reel, 3000K, you can order shorter lengths, of course it costs more per foot.
HERE is the driver. I don't use a power cord & receptacle, I wire it direct.
HERE is the connector
HERE is a right angle connector


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Here’s my kitchen


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I just finished a drawing for a house. I'm starting next week. 
Here's a computer rendering I created with Chief Architect X14.
This is not a photo.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

NoBot said:


> I just finished a drawing for a house. I'm starting next week.
> Here's a computer rendering I created with Chief Architect X14.
> This is not a photo.
> 
> View attachment 172096


Where do you hid the transformers and the outlets for the upper and lower cabinet lights?


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> Where do you hid the transformers and the outlets for the upper and lower cabinet lights?


Basement


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

NoBot said:


> Basement


I read that in your first post…..I was hoping you were planning on doing something different with picture you posted of your kitchen.

We don’t have basements around here. Older homes are a mix or crawlspace and slabs, most newer homes are all slab.

I need to figure out new ways of (1) retrofitting existing under cabinet lights with the tape lights you posted ,and (2) installing new tape lights in homes where no under cabinet lights exist currently. The transformer location and all the LV wiring is my problem right now. Especially in locations where a long continuous switch leg to all the under cabinets lights has already been ran.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

These look great. I'm thinking I could put the driver under my kitchen sink tucked up in a corner. I'll already have to run electrical for disposal. I could just put a 4s box and a whip to the driver.(separate circuit of course)


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

MHElectric said:


> I read that in your first post…..I was hoping you were planning on doing something different with picture you posted of your kitchen.
> 
> We don’t have basements around here. Older homes are a mix or crawlspace and slabs, most newer homes are all slab.
> 
> I need to figure out new ways of (1) retrofitting existing under cabinet lights with the tape lights you posted ,and (2) installing new tape lights in homes where no under cabinet lights exist currently. The transformer location and all the LV wiring is my problem right now. Especially in locations where a long continuous switch leg to all the under cabinets lights has already been ran.


I've used a driver in the past that replaces the switch, It's also a dimmer. You'll need a divider in the box to separate the voltages. 
HERE, they aren't cheap
I've also spiced the existing 14/2 to 18/2 with butt connectors


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

You can also use this to splice to existing 14/2.
HERE


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

All of the products I've posted are 10mm wide tape and connectors. Voltage is 24V for tape and drivers
You'll also find 8mm wide tape and 12V tape & drivers.
Be careful when you order that it matches.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

NoBot said:


> All of the products I've posted are 10mm wide tape and connectors. Voltage is 24V for tape and drivers
> You'll also find 8mm wide tape and 12V tape & drivers.
> Be careful when you order that it matches.


Good post!!!!!


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Stick with a name brand. I went the cheap route once and regretted it. WAC, Kitchler and even the RAB- Knook. Tape light is nice and sometimes cheaper. I like to use the track for tape light because it has a white cover and you do not see all the dots in the counter reflection. As no-bot said they make a dimmer that is also the driver which is nice.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

My supply house has GM lighting for led tape. Been installing it for several years and haven't had any call backs. I use a Lutron line dimmer before the power supply and the aluminum track with translucent cover. Gets rid of the dots in the counter. Tape comes in different kelvin with 16.5 ft. to a roll. I use 3000. Track comes in 4'sections. You'll need a jewelers screwdriver for the connector blocks. I tape through adjacent cabinets and normally have 3 to 4 leads into the basement where the driver is mounted.


----------



## Ty the electric guy (Feb 16, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> Where do you hid the transformers and the outlets for the upper and lower cabinet lights?


I did a slab house a while ago and hid the uc light driver behind a pot drawer. Depending on the cabinetry most drawers have about 2” room behind them. Usually enough to mount a driver


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Ty the electric guy said:


> I did a slab house a while ago and hid the uc light driver behind a pot drawer. Depending on the cabinetry most drawers have about 2” room behind them. Usually enough to mount a driver


I was thinking about something similar to that. Dropping a piece of 14/2 to under the sink or up into the overhead cabinets and then stringing 18/2 to each set of lights. That’s probably the best solution for a new install on an existing house.


----------

